# Écran brisé TOUT SEUL



## Bubblefreddo (11 Juillet 2019)

bonjour a tous,

Après avoir installé ios13 bêta sur mon iPad 10.5 achèté en 2017, je l’ai utilisé un peu puis laissé sur mon bureau.
2 jours après, je le reprends et je constate une grosse fissure en haut à gauche...
L’ipad Est dans une coque de protection avec un clapet protégeant l’écran...

Quelqu’un a une explication? 
Merci pour vos retour!!!
Fred


----------



## Chris K (11 Juillet 2019)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Quelqu’un a une explication?



À part émettre des spéculations je vois pas ce qu’on peut dire. J’ai eu la vitre arrière d’un iPhone X brisée, m’en suis rendu compte par hasard en enlevant la coque. Me souviens pas de l’avoir fait tomber ou d’avoir forcé, je ne peux pas non plus raisonnablement exclure totalement une mauvaise manipulation de ma part... à partir de là... mystère et boule de gomme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2019)

Si l'écran avait été fragilisé suite à un précédent choc ou autre, il peut se briser tout seul. La hausse de température actuelle ou le fait d'être au soleil serait une piste pour le déclencheur de l'apparition de la fissure.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Juillet 2019)

Merci pour vos retours!
En effet difficile de dire ce qu’il s’est passé!
Puis 25 mois après l’achat, ce sera très compliqué de faire marcher la garantie.
Très frustrant...

J’ai regardé le prix de la réparation: 420€ chez Apple!!!!
Je ne pense pas pas que ce soit compliqué à faire soi-même.
Quelqu’un sait où trouver un écran en pièce détachée?


----------



## dvd (8 Août 2019)

J'ai et à peu près le même souci. Mon ipad pro était tranquillement sur une étagère et quand je l'ai repris il y a ait une grosse fissure sur le côté gauche. La batterie avait gonflé on a dirait. Malgré la canicule chez moi il fait bon. En intérieur il fait ne fait pas 30°. Par chance mon appareil, encore sous garantie, a été pris en charge par Apple.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Août 2019)

dvd a dit:


> J'ai et à peu près le même souci. Mon ipad pro était tranquillement sur une étagère et quand je l'ai repris il y a ait une grosse fissure sur le côté gauche. La batterie avait gonflé on a dirait. Malgré la canicule chez moi il fait bon. En intérieur il fait ne fait pas 30°. Par chance mon appareil, encore sous garantie, a été pris en charge par Apple.



Merci DVD pour ton retour.
Est-il possible pour toi de me faire parvenir une photo de cette fissure ?
Et également le rapport de l'apple store sur la réparation ?
Il doit y avoir une messagerie sur macg, non ?
En tout cas, je vais prendre contact avec l'apple store...
Bonne journée et merci encore...
Fred

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Ne pas mettre d'adresses en clair sur un forum public ! *


----------



## ibabar (8 Août 2019)

Opticien pendant de nombreuses années, je ne compte plus les fois où on est venu me voir en me disant _"je ne comprends pas: à mon réveil mes lunettes étaient comme ça, elles se sont cassées toutes seules"_
Ce à quoi je répondais:_ "mettez-les donc ce soir comme ça sur votre chevet, elles vont sûrement se réparer toutes seules pendant la nuit" _


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Août 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Opticien pendant de nombreuses années, je ne compte plus les fois où on est venu me voir en me disant _"je ne comprends pas: à mon réveil mes lunettes étaient comme ça, elles se sont cassées toutes seules"_
> Ce à quoi je répondais:_ "mettez-les donc ce soir comme ça sur votre chevet, elles vont sûrement se réparer toutes seules pendant la nuit" _


Ibabar,
Pensez que tout le monde essaye de truander est révélateur de son propre comportement. Un iPad est un peu plus vivant qu'un paire de lunettes (batterie qui chauffe, mise à jour automatique qui fait travailler le processeur).
Si vraiment mon histoire n'était pas vraie, j'aurais dit " j'ai brisé mon iPad, et j'aimerais bien essayer de faire passer cela sous la garantie... je ne pense pas que Apple soit en lien avec tous les membres qui participent à ce forum... donc je n'aurais pas eu de pb à donner cette version.
Or il se trouve que la vraie version est celle que j'ai donnée dans mon premier post... A savoir, l'iPad s'est brisé dans sa protection , le tout était dans une housse néoprène sur mon bureau.
La version de DVD confirme d'ailleurs cela.
Tu as bien évidemment le droit de répondre ce que tu as répondu. Mais avec ce que je viens de te dire, je te laisse le soin de penser si le mieux, n'aurait pas été de te taire...
Avec cela, je te souhaite une excellente journée.
Bien à vous tous,
Fred


----------



## ibabar (9 Août 2019)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Un iPad est un peu plus vivant qu'un paire de lunettes


T'as pas dû porter souvent des lunettes alors (mais bon ce n'est pas le débat...) !



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Tu as bien évidemment le droit de répondre ce que tu as répondu. Mais avec ce que je viens de te dire, je te laisse le soin de penser si le mieux, n'aurait pas été de te taire...


Ton agressivité ne résoudra en rien ton problème... que ça te fasse chier d'avoir ton iPad fissuré c'est très normal, que tu penses ne pas en être la cause, c'est humain mais je ne vois pas en quoi quiconque pourra te dire quoique ce soit à ce sujet_ (hors des considérations du type "café du commerce"):_
_ soit il a reçu des chocs antérieurs, des pressions (dans un sac)...etc et un élément déclencheur (ne seraient-ce que les écarts de température qu'on a subi ces derniers jours) peut "révéler" la fissure
_ soit c'est la coque qui est trop serrée et exerce une pression qui là encore a mis du temps à faire son oeuvre... mais j'imagine que c'est une coque officiellement vendue en Apple Store (dont Apple se porte garant) et non une chinoiserie trouvée sur Amazon pour quelques sous...!?
_ soit c'est un problème matériel (de batterie qui gonfle comme l'a bien dit @dvd ) et il n'y a qu'en l'emportant au SAV où tu seras fixé sur l'éventualité de ce cas et surtout sur sa conséquence financière (pris en charge par Apple, même hors période de garantie, voire arrangement commercial, voire... rien, juste les yeux pour pleurer).

_N'oublie pas de boire: ça rafraîchit les idées, la susceptibilité s'en ira peut-être  au même rythme que le second degré reviendra 
(les p'tits smileys servent à ça aussi )_


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2019)

On va se calmer, car ça n'apportera rien, merci d'en tenir compte. Nous ne sommes pas dans FB ou un autre réseau social !

De plus, si je donne mon avis, n'en faites pas un nouveau débat. Pour ma part, par le passé j'ai eu une grosse expérience du travail de précision et j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'un écran puisse se fendre sans avoir reçu le moindre choc. La seule fois ou j'ai eu ce cas de figure, c'était après avoir remisé mon très vieux iPhone 3GS, la batterie avait tellement gonflé qu'elle avait fait exploser la vitre !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> Après avoir installé ios13 bêta sur mon iPad 10.5 achèté en 2017, je l’ai utilisé un peu puis laissé sur mon bureau.
> 2 jours après, je le reprends et je constate une grosse fissure en haut à gauche...
> ...



Si aucun choc , prenez Rdv chez Apple.  Votre iPad est sous garantie


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Août 2019)

Merci à tous pour vos retours...

Oui Lock, il ne faut pas s'emporter. J'ai juste dit à Ibabar que sa 1ère intervention était inutile puisqu'elle n'apportait rien au problème. Je leu remercie d'ailleurs pour la 2ème partie de son intervention qui a été bien plus productive.
Pour Jura39, ok avec vous... sauf que l'iPad avait dépassé la garantie de 1,5 mois.... donc hors garantie...

EN CONCLUSION APRES MON PASSAGE EN APPLE STORE:
J'ai expliqué les choses comme dans mon premier post,`
- Après inspection de l'iPad ( qui n'avait aucun choc),
- ET parce que cet iPad brisé m'avait été donné il y a 6 mois en échange de celui que j'avais acheté qui avait des taches blanches
- malgré qu'il soit hors garantie 

l'iPad a été remplacé par un nouvelle iPad, identique reconditionné: les 479€ de l'opération m'ont été offert.
Comme quoi...

A noter quand même que mon iPad 10.5 est le Wifi & cellular à 256 Go. Argument signalé par le genius et qui a été favorable pour le geste... 

Merci à vous votre participation, si mon expérience peut servir à quelqu'un, c'est top !
Belle journée

PS: si on est observateur, les 2 iPad de remplacement ont quasiment le même numéro de série...


----------



## ibabar (12 Août 2019)

C’est cool pour toi 
Le Genius t’a-t-il donné des pistes d’explication ou des feed-back de cas similaires (pour éviter que le problème ne se reproduise) ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Août 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C’est cool pour toi
> Le Genius t’a-t-il donné des pistes d’explication ou des feed-back de cas similaires (pour éviter que le problème ne se reproduise) ?


oui en effet! très cool pour moi ! merci.
J'ai en effet bine discuté avec le genius.
L'ipad brisé va être analysé puis réparé pour être reconditionné. Les résultats de l'analyse ne seront pas dévoilés. dommage de ce côté là !
En tout cas, il faut prendre soin de ses appareils...


----------

